
Ethereum Wallet Co Knew About Critical Flaw That Let a User Lock Up Millions - andrewhillman
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3djwj/ethereum-wallet-parity-knew-about-critical-flaw-that-let-user-devops199-lock-up-millions
======
Merthurian
Hold on. So the multisig wallet itself is a smart contract? Why isn't it this
stuff handled client side?

~~~
tree_of_item
How do you plan on allowing multiple people to have partial control over a
client side wallet?

~~~
Merthurian
I imagined something along the lines of a chain of signatures that gets
broadcast as a transaction when all the pieces are in place. I've got some
reading to do ..

------
cwkoss
Oof. I wonder if any of the people who lost funds will sue Parity for
negligence. Would they have a case?

